# What does this mean ? E-mail from UKBA



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

I applied for the Spouse Settlement visa and I've just received an automated e-mail from UKBA with the following message :

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

What does this mean ? Did I get the visa ? 

OMG ! I'm shaking like a leaf at the moment !!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Beastie said:


> I applied for the Spouse Settlement visa and I've just received an automated e-mail from UKBA with the following message :
> 
> "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"
> 
> ...


Sure sounds as though you've received a yes to me! Congratulations, congratulations, congratulations!!! :clap2:

And enjoy your lane:


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beastie said:


> I applied for the Spouse Settlement visa and I've just received an automated e-mail from UKBA with the following message :
> 
> "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"
> 
> ...



Yayy congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## brayrobert201 (May 4, 2011)

Just had this email for my wife's visa.

Including transport times I think it took one working day. (We shoved in all the proof that we were a couple we gave to the Australian government for her spouse visa here, so they had an inch thick folder of proof of legitimacy detailing our relationship over the last seven years)

I've seen some people get insulting to people who are asking a truly blatantly obvious question, but the paranoia is intense at the moment.


----------



## rdingwall (Jan 29, 2012)

Beastie said:


> I applied for the Spouse Settlement visa and I've just received an automated e-mail from UKBA with the following message :
> 
> "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. I got this email a few days ago too for my Tier 2 (UKBA-Manila Visa Hub), and called the 0900 UKBA visa consultants to ask what it meant. (My visa hasn't shown up in the mail yet, and I am very anxious to know the outcome so I can start booking plans etc). Despite the wording which suggests the existence of a new visa, the rep confirmed *"Your visa will be despatched shortly" is a standard form email that always gets sent regardless if your application was approved or rejected*. 

Due to privacy laws or something they're not allowed to tell you the real result via email, nor could she look it up for me over the phone, despite me paying $12 for the call (grr). She said if my application was refused, however, a cover letter will be included with the returned passport explaining why.

Good luck,


----------

